# first bear



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Shot this 400 pound bear on October 2nd in fargo at about 8:30 Thursday morning.


----------



## bucky (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats on the bear. Did you have it weighted. I don't think it's quite 400. But still a good rug.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice, grats


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats on a big bear!


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 6, 2014)

bucky said:


> Congrats on the bear. Did you have it weighted. I don't think it's quite 400. But still a good rug.



I did have it weighed bucky, we took it too the check-in station in fargo.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 6, 2014)

turkeyslayer88 said:


> I did have it weighed bucky, we took it too the check-in station in fargo.



You should have held it out farther for the folks at home. Lol

Big un' Congrats


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 6, 2014)

This might be a better picture.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice Bear!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great bear. Good job.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Yup, that's a 400 lber! Great job man! What are you going to do? Rug, mount, euro mount? I'm in the final stages of my bear's euro mount right now. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it. The skull looks great!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, what is the story man? Have you been after this bear? Gear? What was the set up like? Shot? What was the haul out like? What are you doing with the meat? That is an AWESOME bear!!


----------



## Budda (Oct 7, 2014)

buckmaster2000 said:


> looks about 200 pounds..... but congrats



I take it you don't bear hunt much.  Ifn you think it's 200 pounds then I would like you to guess my old nags weight.  She's been sick lately and could use some flattery


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2014)

That's a nice bear, and I don't doubt a bit that it weighs 400 lbs. Maybe some of them hatin' fellers shoulda helped you drag it out of the woods and they'd tell a different story.  That thing is about filling up that truck bed, I can fit a 200-lb. deer  between the tailgate and load extender in my lil' Nissan. Congrats!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 7, 2014)

At 1st glance it didn't look 400, but one ya really look you can see the sheer mass of the animal. He takes up a lot of the bed of that truck, and look at the size of those legs they look bigger around than turkeyslayer him self. For those saying 200# please estimate my weight, I could use the ego boost. Lol


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 7, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> Also, what is the story man? Have you been after this bear? Gear? What was the set up like? Shot? What was the haul out like? What are you doing with the meat? That is an AWESOME bear!!



Im doing the 1/2 life-size mount, I will post a pictures when it is finished.  I was in a box stand and have watched this bear on camera for about a month before bear season. Finally on Thursday morning, I was able to get a shot on him with my TC Dimension 30-06. He was a little over 200 yards. The woods are very wet where I was hunting as you can see in the picture so I was lucky that he dropped where he stood. The haul out was easy, it took 4 of us to load him onto the back of our Kubota RTV. Then we picked him up with a tractor to dress him and gave the meat to friends.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrtas on a nice bear


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not very well educated on the regs of bear hunting down there. Is a. 30-06 legal at this time down there?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm not very well educated on the regs of bear hunting down there. Is a. 30-06 legal at this time down there?



Was curious about this as well so I looked it up. They have a firearms hunt in Sept, 1st week in Oct, and 2nd week in Oct. Never knew they started that early, always assumed they had the same days we did up here.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 8, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm not very well educated on the regs of bear hunting down there. Is a. 30-06 legal at this time down there?


Yes sir. Our firearm season down here in the Southern Zone is September 25 - 27; October 2 - 4; October 9 - 11


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 8, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yup, that's a 400 lber! Great job man! What are you going to do? Rug, mount, euro mount? I'm in the final stages of my bear's euro mount right now. It's a lot of work, but totally worth it. The skull looks great!



Kyle, there is a guy here that does euros dirt cheap, he calls his part time business Appalachian skull works, in the past I did my deer bear and hogs, it's worth it to me to let him do it due to the price, he lives about 15 min. From Hiawassee


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 8, 2014)

turkeyslayer88 said:


> Im doing the 1/2 life-size mount, I will post a pictures when it is finished.  I was in a box stand and have watched this bear on camera for about a month before bear season. Finally on Thursday morning, I was able to get a shot on him with my TC Dimension 30-06. He was a little over 200 yards. The woods are very wet where I was hunting as you can see in the picture so I was lucky that he dropped where he stood. The haul out was easy, it took 4 of us to load him onto the back of our Kubota RTV. Then we picked him up with a tractor to dress him and gave the meat to friends.


i want a half body mount, can't wait to see yours, that's a sure enough truck bed full of bear, congratulations bud.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 8, 2014)

My euro mount is almost finished. Just gotta check the man card in at the door at the Sally beauty supply store and pick up the peroxide to bleach, and I'll be done. I'll look up this guy for future reference though!
Thanks for filling me in on the seasons Etonca and TS88. I never thought to look up S. GA's seasons since I don't hunt there. I'm jealous that you guys down there have an early rifle season! I can't wait to break out the .308! And TS88, the Dimension is a sweet rifle! Wish I had one!


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice one!  Congrats!


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> My euro mount is almost finished. Just gotta check the man card in at the door at the Sally beauty supply store and pick up the peroxide to bleach, and I'll be done. I'll look up this guy for future reference though!
> Thanks for filling me in on the seasons Etonca and TS88. I never thought to look up S. GA's seasons since I don't hunt there. I'm jealous that you guys down there have an early rifle season! I can't wait to break out the .308! And TS88, the Dimension is a sweet rifle! Wish I had one!



We purchased the Buck Boiler and that is what we use to do our deer euro mounts. Its so much simpler than trying to boil and pick, boil and pick....repeat.  With the Buck Boiler, once it has simmered you can usually just take the water hose and squirt everything right off.  Then use the peroxide from Sally's and you're set.

http://www.basspro.com/The-Buck-Boiler/product/10220893/


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Oct 9, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> My euro mount is almost finished. Just gotta check the man card in at the door at the Sally beauty supply store and pick up the peroxide to bleach, and I'll be done. I'll look up this guy for future reference though!
> Thanks for filling me in on the seasons Etonca and TS88. I never thought to look up S. GA's seasons since I don't hunt there. I'm jealous that you guys down there have an early rifle season! I can't wait to break out the .308! And TS88, the Dimension is a sweet rifle! Wish I had one!



I just get my wife to pick it up for me.
Great bear.


----------



## dixiefowl (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a great bear my man! This one isn't 400 lbs but he was my first from 2011. Congrats again.


----------



## Bobcat II (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice bear


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 16, 2014)

dixiefowl said:


> That's a great bear my man! This one isn't 400 lbs but he was my first from 2011. Congrats again.



Nice bear man!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice Bear young Man. The second pic shows the Bear is huge. Much bigger than my Ma in law...


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 16, 2014)

dixiefowl said:


> That's a great bear my man! This one isn't 400 lbs but he was my first from 2011. Congrats again.



Nothing wrong with that, good eating size, you guys should try canning bear meat, that's pretty much the only way I like it.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 16, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Nice Bear young Man. The second pic shows the Bear is huge. Much bigger than my Ma in law...



Thank you.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 16, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Much bigger than my Ma in law...


 OOOH he went there!!!!! lol


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats on a dandy bear.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 21, 2014)

whitetailfreak said:


> Congrats on a dandy bear.



Thank you.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 22, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> OOOH he went there!!!!! lol



hahaaha


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 22, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Nice Bear young Man. The second pic shows the Bear is huge. Much bigger than my Ma in law...


hahaha


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 22, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Nice Bear young Man. The second pic shows the Bear is huge. Much bigger than my Ma in law...



Haha good one.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations, turk, somebody posted here about if we could raise bear like cattle, people wouldn't want beef anymore, it's so good. I've never eaten bear, but, other than coyotes, if I kill it, I eat it.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice bear congrats.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank yall!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats on your big bear fine success.  Thx for posting.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Dec 7, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats on your big bear fine success.  Thx for posting.



Thank you!


----------

